# On Monday (14/01/13) I will have completion thyroidectomy



## timmie (Aug 14, 2012)

Hello Everyone!
On Monday (14/01/13) I will have completion thyroidectomy. I am afraid, because during the first surgery my vocal cord was damage. Now can't happen again, because if it does it will be tragedy. Please give mi same feedback about total or completion thyroidectomy. How long did you recover? Was it painful? 
Another think is that I need to take calcium carbonate - 3 x 1000mg/day with rocaltrol 0.25 x 3/day. And after surgery continue for 6 weeks. I read a lot of controversy about calcium side effects especially that large dose. I would like to know your opinion, since you are already get thru of all of it.
Thanks.
Ewa


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

timmie said:


> Hello Everyone!
> On Monday (14/01/13) I will have completion thyroidectomy. I am afraid, because during the first surgery my vocal cord was damage. Now can't happen again, because if it does it will be tragedy. Please give mi same feedback about total or completion thyroidectomy. How long did you recover? Was it painful?
> Another think is that I need to take calcium carbonate - 3 x 1000mg/day with rocaltrol 0.25 x 3/day. And after surgery continue for 6 weeks. I read a lot of controversy about calcium side effects especially that large dose. I would like to know your opinion, since you are already get thru of all of it.
> Thanks.
> Ewa


Several here have been through this and I hope they respond. I never had the surgery but I care......................a lot! And wish you all the best!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Well, I was re-roofing our house (and carrying bundles of shingles up a ladder) 11 days after surgery, so I'd say it was pretty easy. 

I had a stiff neck for a while. I had some hot flashes after surgery. I eat slowly and had food cut up in little pieces for a while, but other than that, I bounced back quickly.


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

The thing that bothered me the most after surgery was the neck stiffness that joplin mentioned, and gentle stretching exercises several times a day will right that pretty quickly. Everything else was easy to deal with.


----------



## timmie (Aug 14, 2012)

Thank you all for the support and God bless you.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

timmie said:


> Thank you all for the support and God bless you.


And may the Good Lord bless you as well!! Good luck tomorrow!!!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

timmie, best wishes for a successful surgery. Ideally, your surgeon will use a nerve monitor to protect your laryngeal nerves (vocal cords).

Sending positive vibes your way...


----------



## timmie (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks and best to all of you.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Good luck today!!


----------



## Mookie333 (Nov 14, 2012)

i hope you are ok...cant wait to hear your experience with surgery....mine has been not so great...would like to compare notes when you are ready...


----------



## timmie (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi Everyone
I'm now 2 days after a completion thyroidectomy. I have to admit that it was much better experience than the first surgery. I feel well. This time everything went smoothly; no complication. They give me calcium carbonate 1000mg/day + rocaltrol 0.25 (must continue for one month) +eletroxin 0.15 mg. Tomorrow I will see the endocrinologist. Again thanks for your support. 
Ewa


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Great news! Take care


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

timmie said:


> Hi Everyone
> I'm now 2 days after a completion thyroidectomy. I have to admit that it was much better experience than the first surgery. I feel well. This time everything went smoothly; no complication. They give me calcium carbonate 1000mg/day + rocaltrol 0.25 (must continue for one month) +eletroxin 0.15 mg. Tomorrow I will see the endocrinologist. Again thanks for your support.
> Ewa


Sooooooooooooooooooo good to hear from you and very glad your experience was a good one. Thank goodness!!!

Now you just rest and recover!!! Take good care of yourself and keep us informed.


----------



## Juggie (Jan 20, 2013)

I go for my TT next week. How long does the surgery take and how soon before going back to work. I have papillary cancer with hurthle cell the nodules is small but had grown. In the original ultra sound it mentioned a couple enlarged inferior lymph glands. Will I know right after the surgery if I'll have to do the iodine thing six weeks later?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I had a TT and a central neck dissection and my surgery was a little over three hours. I took two weeks off work, but could have gone back after one week (I have a non-physical, office job). I got my pathology back in five business days, which I assume your doctor would want to see before making a decision about RAI.

You'll do great.  Let us know if you have any other questions.


----------



## timmie (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi, I am now one week after surgery. This time everything went smoothly. No complication. 
I wake up in recovery room, without any pain. My calcium level is okay, and this time I have no problem with vocal cord. Three days after surgery I saw the endocrinologist and she said that I don't even need the calcium supplement, but I am only on eletroxin 0.15 mg. I feel really well.
If I can give anyone advice from my experience, I would say get a good surgeon, who is an expert on thyroid. This time I had, and I am grateful for that.
Thank again for your support.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Happy to see you are doing so well! You are right about getting a surgeon who is very experienced with thyroid surgeries.

Thanks for the update!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Juggie said:


> I go for my TT next week. How long does the surgery take and how soon before going back to work. I have papillary cancer with hurthle cell the nodules is small but had grown. In the original ultra sound it mentioned a couple enlarged inferior lymph glands. Will I know right after the surgery if I'll have to do the iodine thing six weeks later?












Oh, my gosh!! When did you find this out and what led up to your diagnosis??

What day is your surgery?

I can't answer your question but others can.


----------



## Juggie (Jan 20, 2013)

Surgery today. Had a small nodule found by my gastrologist a year ago and did not do any follow up. In November when having regular physical I asked my Dr if we should do a follow up ultra sound and he said no but I said let's do it anyway. The radiologist recommended a biopsy because significantly suspicious of neoplasm My Dr said lets wait 2 months and go on levo because my TSH was 10.7 I said let's do biopsy FNA and here I am. I may get bumped from surgery because my brother was admitted to ICU for bowel obstruction over the weekend and it looks like he'll need surgery and its the same surgeon. How weird is that
My nodule is small .usually don't even biopsy that size so I imagine everything should be find. Thanks for answering. I'll keep you posted Are you doing good now


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

That is really weird...can you get a two-for-one family deal with the surgeon? 

So...are you waiting for surgery, or for a needle biopsy?


----------

